
AltJS - A list of compile-to-JavaScript languages - toni
http://altjs.org/
======
johanx
Although somewhat newer, TypeScript ( <http://www.typescriptlang.org/>) is not
included.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Wish is weird, because they copy pasted from the list of Jash Kenas where it
is included: [https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-
lang...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-languages-
that-compile-to-JS)

~~~
jashkenas
A common misapprehension, but it's actually "Jeremy Ashkenas". Sorry about the
confusing handle.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
I'm sorry JS master; but well, at least "Jash Kenas" sounds really cool.

------
jrajav
I think the original ([https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-
of-lang...](https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/wiki/List-of-languages-
that-compile-to-JS)) is preferable to a static page, since it's in a wiki
format.

------
ehutch79
Great! a half dozen new languages for backbone.js tutorials to be written in.

------
nickzoic
Do _any_ of these languages solve the debugging problem?

I'd love to write my client-side code in something other than JS, but I'd
still be debugging it in JS, and I have trouble believing that's going to help
...

~~~
iso-8859-1
That's what Source Maps are for. Currently supported in a superset of
{CoffeeScript, TypeScript and GWT}.

~~~
pjmlp
Sadly very few browsers support them.

